# ka24 s12



## 91RMKS13 (Jan 22, 2005)

if a ca18det can easily drop into a s13, then could a ka24de slide into an s12 200sx with the same e's?


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Yeah, pretty much. You, of course, have to use the KA motor mounts though.


----------

